# Ganapathi Ohm EP (my latest release)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm happy to announce the release of my third EP album titled "Ganapathi Ohm EP". All tracks can be previewed at the link below. I hope you enjoy it, I am getting better and better at being a producer! Feel free to let me know which pieces you like the most or any points you feel like sharing. (The artwork was drawn by me when I was about six years old).

Feedback welcome!

https://nakulanbalasubramaniam.bandcamp.com


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm happy to announce the release of my third EP album titled "Ganapathi Ohm EP". All tracks can be previewed at the link below. I hope you enjoy it, I am getting better and better at being a producer! Feel free to let me know which pieces you like the most or any points you feel like sharing. (The artwork was drawn by me when I was about six years old).
> 
> Feedback welcome!
> 
> https://nakulanbalasubramaniam.bandcamp.com


Nice to see you parents keep it all those years.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Nice to see you parents keep it all those years.


I cherish it! It means a lot to me, and I'm very happy they kept it. I have a collection of Ganesha statues and have just always had a huge connection to him. I've drawn him a lot over the years, obviously the latter ones are a bit better, but there is something very special about this first one.

In college I went from Atheist, to more Agnostic. Now I am coming around to the idea of worshiping with the thought that God may or may not exist. But, I won't live my life in fear of God and be a good person for that reason, I'll do it for me b/c I want to be that way.

In that sense, I had that revelation last night, this is a very spiritual release for me.

Did you get a chance to listen to any of the music?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Any thoughts on the pieces at all? TC is the toughest crowd, !


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Any thoughts on the pieces at all? TC is the toughest crowd, !


I've bookmark it, will come back.


----------

